# Avatar Help



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

my animated avatar that I saved to photobucket and uploaded isn't animating. How do I fix it?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Did you save it to video or image?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie, I had the same problem. When I uploaded my roo to photobucket, it kept turning into a jpeg instead of staying a gif









I'm sure someone will help you make it into a gif, just hang in there


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

DDT

The avatar you have here is a jpg. It's got to be in gif format to be animated. Whatever program you use to create it or edit it, make sure you export it or save it as a gif.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I tried saving both ways...but I do believe the little guy is animated in post, is he showing animated?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

He is, Doxie! Very cute!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> He is, Doxie! Very cute!!!


thank you but he isn't cute, you have to speak in dog talk " HIMZ IZ SOO CUTIE PATOOTIE!" oh brother, I need a life!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I tried saving both ways...but I do believe the little guy is animated in post, is he showing animated?


Okay, there's your problem. That little guy is 80 x 68. An avatar can't be more than 64 px wide. So, even if you grab a corner to size him down, he is still a big pup. You have to make sure that you edit the size in the program where he is created and then make sure that his size is correct.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> He is, Doxie! Very cute!!!


thank you but he isn't cute, you have to speak in dog talk " HIMZ IZ SOO CUTIE PATOOTIE!" oh brother, I need a life!
[/quote]














*OMG!!!! *














Shelties don't speak that language, Doxie. At least, not on the East Coast, they don't. And even if they are transplants, they CERTAINLY don't speak like that at Wolfwood!!!! Seeker wouldn't hear of it!!!! Hmmmmmmm.......must be a Left Coast thing


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I hope this isnâ€™t the start of an AVATAR epidemic!!!







... (is there a shot for that?







)

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I tried saving both ways...but I do believe the little guy is animated in post, is he showing animated?


Okay, there's your problem. That little guy is 80 x 68. An avatar can't be more than 64 px wide. So, even if you grab a corner to size him down, he is still a big pup. You have to make sure that you edit the size in the program where he is created and then make sure that his size is correct.
[/quote]
thanks Moosegut,I'll have to work on it an see if I can fix it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I tried saving both ways...but I do believe the little guy is animated in post, is he showing animated?


Okay, there's your problem. That little guy is 80 x 68. An avatar can't be more than 64 px wide. So, even if you grab a corner to size him down, he is still a big pup. You have to make sure that you edit the size in the program where he is created and then make sure that his size is correct.
[/quote]
thanks Moosegut,I'll have to work on it an see if I can fix it!
[/quote]
in my controls it now says that the size is 64 x 55...but it still isn't working? any suggestions?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

DDT

The avatar you show is still indicating it's a jpg. I have a gif inserted and it's working. I didn't pay too much attention to detail when I exported it so it looks a little grainy. I'll clean it up and e-mail you a copy if you'd like. I don't know why you're exporting it as a jpg. What are you using to edit it?

Scot


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> DDT
> 
> The avatar you show is still indicating it's a jpg. I have a gif inserted and it's working. I didn't pay too much attention to detail when I exported it so it looks a little grainy. I'll clean it up and e-mail you a copy if you'd like. I don't know why you're exporting it as a jpg. What are you using to edit it?
> 
> Scot


Moose like your new avatar ........you dog lover you.









Sorry Tawnya couldn't resist.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> DDT
> 
> The avatar you show is still indicating it's a jpg. I have a gif inserted and it's working. I didn't pay too much attention to detail when I exported it so it looks a little grainy. I'll clean it up and e-mail you a copy if you'd like. I don't know why you're exporting it as a jpg. What are you using to edit it?
> 
> Scot


Moose like your new avatar ........you dog lover you.









Sorry Tawnya couldn't resist.








[/quote]
help! I've been robbed!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MOOSEGUT FIXED MY AVATAR! I LOVE MOOSEGUT


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I like it.

Very nice.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cute!

Too bad you couldn't make him larger so he could clean my whole computer screen


----------

